

Ask HN: Would you really use this on a girl? - osmoses

I saw this startup up on Thrillist - mydropcard.com - do you see people actually pulling out cell phones to send contact details?
======
markbao
It could get more mainstream as more dynamic information can be shared via
"dropcards" than on business cards. I think it's a pretty good idea, but I
would prefer business cards.

------
byrneseyeview
If someone is working with business cards and gadgets, they really need to try
it in Japan. Business cards are extremely important there, but they have many
early adopters in the population, too. See
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meishi> for more information.

------
iamdave
Well, I think this is a great idea if you consider the importance of business
card against the idea that the business card holds all this contact info that
you're going to get anyway.

------
TransientMuse
Aren't they using the same shortcode as chatterous.com?

~~~
drandall
It's running on TextMarks probably until they can spring for a shortcode.

------
apollo
No

